
Show HN: Docker for Mac Kubernetes ingress - deforciant
https://webhookrelay.com/blog/2018/01/08/ingress-with-docker-for-mac/
======
deforciant
Hello, Webhook Relay founder here. Pretty much all different cloud providers
offer different types of load balancers (probably due to their existing, pre-
container infrastructure). I believe there is a need to have a simple, cloud-
agnostic ingress controller that can be used both in local environment, self-
hosted Kubernetes cluster or any existing managed k8s service. Currently I
would recommend to use it mostly for development purposes as we sort out any
arising problems and add TLS support into the ingress controller itself (so
you can define HTTPS hosts in the ingress.yml), however you can already enable
HTTPS for your ingresses via CLI or UI.

